
YouTube Copyright Strike Took Down Livestream Before It Even Started - lysp
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-copyright-strike-took-down-livestream-before-it-even-started-200131/
======
type0
How orwelian can this be, preemptively removing political podcasts should be
the final nail in the youtubes coffin. Unfortunately as with fb, no one cares
and everyone will continue to use it.

------
jsilence
Please move to other platforms like for example lbry.com.

~~~
pacamara619
Just a PSA for the people who don't know already: LBRY uses trackers from
Goolag, Facebook and Twitter on their website

~~~
ryanlol
This is an utterly useless comment, you could post it as a response to almost
everything linked here.

Everyone who cares simply blocks those trackers

